# Dealing with extension jamb 3/8" to short.



## brokenknee (Sep 9, 2009)

Trying to get the house ready to sell, so finishing up some projects around the house. Replaced windows a few years ago and never go around to trimming two of them out in the old section of the house. The two windows were custom made with jambs, but when ordering them I did not take into consideration the house was build in the mid 60s and they used what I call buffalo board (a insulated fiber board) that is 3/4" thick for the sheathing. 

I need to extend the jambs about 3/8". I do have a table saw, but do not have a thin rip jig. 

I thought about getting some 1/4" hardboard and caulk to fill the rest of the gap. Any thoughts? This is paint grade trim and jamb. 

Also when extending the jamb would I flush up the extension piece or leave a revel?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You don't need a jig*

I rip strips all the time that are 3/16" or more, so 3/8" is a no brainer. You will need a push shoe that you can/will saw into OR a narrow push stick to push the narrow strips beyond the blade safely out of the way.

I would also recommend a low fence. You can screw two pieces of 3/4" X 3" stock at 90 degrees and clamp it to your existing fence. The 3/4" low fence will allow you to see what you are doing better and to use the push sticks much better than the existing fence.

Go for it!










If you don't think you can align them up perfectly, go for the reveal, maybe just 1/8" X 1/8".... I would try to align them myself, no reveal. Just some glue and brad nails. :yes:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You might try ripping down some door stop trim. It's often made 3/8" thick so you could turn the rough sawn edge outward and have a piece surfaced three sides to attach to the jamb.


----------



## brokenknee (Sep 9, 2009)

OK, I did rip some aspen, I ripped it on the non-fence side of the blade. They were not perfect but close enough for paint grade. Wish I would have seen Woodnthings post before doing it. I just did the door (forgot to mention) still have the two windows left. 

I think I will try the low fence approach. 

I put a 1/8 round over on it then cut it on the table saw. I left a 3/16" revel (Rockler Jig) No glue, just used brad nails to attach.

Steve, the door stop trim is also a good idea. I had the aspen on hand, if I need to purchase some more material I will look into that.


----------



## brokenknee (Sep 9, 2009)

Here is a picture of how the door jam turned out. It needs some paint yet but will wait until I am done with all the trim. Sorry for the poor quality.


----------

